# Duck Hunting



## Zachthebear

I have never been duck hunting but have always wanted to. Is there any special gear/equipment required? I have no decoys and would rather not drop the money to get them if I don't have too (same goes for calls). Is it necessary to have a dog? I was planning on floating in my kayak down local rivers/streams. I live in southern Ohio close to the Scioto River, Brush Creek and the Ohio River. Are there certain breeds of duck that are more abundant/easier to shoot? aNy input/discussion would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## BaddFish

No need for a dog if you have kayak.... if you plan on floating the rivers and flushing them, then no decoys are needed... if you plan on setting up with a few decoys and calling them in...then you need decoys and a call.
You can get used decoys on here for cheap and decent calls range in the $25-150 range...so it all depends on you. What color is your kayak? You may need some grassy throw over to conceal yourself.

I have a dog, a boat, decoys and still want a small 2 man duck boat for small marshes. The more the gear the better! hahaha.
I don't know those rivers too well, but you'll get responses from guys that do.

Woodducks are great for jump shooting- especially if you have alot of timber and bends in the river...You get to a corner and sneak around and FLUSH! In NE Ohio on an un-named river they are usually within range. Mallards will be much harder to jump shoot- you really have to sneak up on them, use the wind to your favor for sound, etc..
Good luck!


----------



## Zachthebear

Thanks. After I posted this I read a little bit about float hunting and it sounds fun. I may give it a go this year (after the fishing bug wears off!). I just need to research the different types of ducks to make sure I don't get myself in any trouble. And my kayak is red so I will need to do a lot of camo-ing.


----------



## Nelliboy2

How stable are kayaks? My buddy has 3 and was trying to talk me into trying jump shooting with them this year. I didn't think there was any way you could shoot out of them and not roll. Also how do you not lose your paddle? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zachthebear

Mine are angling kayaks (wilderness systems) and are pretty stable. I can just about stand up on mine. I am about 5'9" and 210lbs. I would imagine it depends on what kind of kayak your buddy has. Are they sit on top or sit in? As far as losing the paddles, you could get paddle leashes. My kayak has a paddle holder on the side. Never shot a gun from it but I don't think it will be too bad.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nelliboy2

Zachthebear said:


> Mine are angling kayaks (wilderness systems) and are pretty stable. I can just about stand up on mine. I am about 5'9" and 210lbs. I would imagine it depends on what kind of kayak your buddy has. Are they sit on top or sit in? As far as losing the paddles, you could get paddle leashes. My kayak has a paddle holder on the side. Never shot a gun from it but I don't think it will be too bad.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Sit in kayaks. I've never messed with them before actually never been in one (haven't needed to). I would like to though in Jan because they really stack up on rivers around me. Can you put in anywhere off the side of the roads or no?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Zachthebear

It might be a good idea to get in one while the weather is warm enough and get comfortable with them. Don't wanna get out there and have a spill in cold water. Practice getting in and out of the sit in. For me, that is the most likely time to flip/fall. Not sure about river access. I think the thing to watch out for is homeowners close to the shoreline. I thought I read something about being 100 yards away from a home. It might not hurt to find out where you want to hunt and get permission just in case.

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DuckMan1006

With jump shooting / sneak hunting SLOW is the key. You won't lose your paddle because every time you get to a bend or turn you are setting the paddle across your kayak and picking up your gun and letting your momentum and the current carry you around. Also, there will always be ducks you don't see that flush so don't put your gun down until you absolutely have to.

I recommend neoprene waders even if you're in a kayak or boat. Never know when you'll have to get out for something. Good luck!!


----------



## Nelliboy2

How hard it to retrieve your birds?

Also do you put in anywhere there is a road or do you only use public access?

Thanks


----------

